# Keen coffee drinker looking to learn



## Craigboylan (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi I've been a massive fan of coffee for a long time, i'm currently using an aeropress. I'm looking to get an espresso machine and grinder my budget is around £400 tops. I've been looking at a second hand Sage Barista dual Boiler but i'm looking for advice for alternatives. Hopefully something that won't take up any more space.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome keep a look out on ebay and gumtree there are some bargains to be had


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi welcome to the forum, you should get plenty of advise from the forum members.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Not sure where you're based (This is Cambs). This is a good entry grinder (not mine btw):

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/eureka-mignon-mk-2-espresso-coffee-grinder-automanual-orange/1257837730

Highly regarded on these forums.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For a dual boiler and a grinder #£400 is gonna take some serious bargain hunting . Mignon £180 is second hand , leaves you £220 , which at best will get you a classic with a pid . I think you will struggles to get a dual boiler of any variety for under £300 sh


----------

